# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 8500 Wireless Card?



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 8500 to sort out, however I'm having a problem with the wireless network card. It's running XP Home, and the wireless network card is not listed in "Network Connections" list. Additionally it is not listed in "Device Manager" under "Network Adapters" (also there are no "Other Devices" listed). I've tried installing virtually all the drivers available from the Dell site relating to the wireless card in this model, however it's still not showing up. I've installed the Dell QuickSet utility which enables me to identify when the wireless card is enabled. Even after ensuring that it's enabled it still is not listed in either network connections nor in device manager.

Anyone have any ideas why the device isn't showing up anywhere and / or how to coax it out from wherever it's hiding?

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 8500 Wireless Card?*

Looking into System Information on the dell site (based on the service tag of the product) apparently there is no wireless option? Is this correct? Does this laptop not come with a wireless card at all? I was told by the owner that it does have a wireless connection.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 8500 Wireless Card?*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Here it does not show one:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins8500/en/8500/sm/system.htm#999507

If the laptop does not have a light signifying wireless on front or on top of keyboard
then it probably does not have a wireless card installed.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 8500 Wireless Card?*

There's no light on the laptop for a wireless card, however it does have a function key to activate one. Even after I've used the button combination (FN+F2) no device appears to become connected, nor appear in Device Manager / Network Connections.

To be honest I think I'll conclude that it doesn't have one and advise the owner to purchase a wireless dongle to connect to their wireless network.


----------

